# John Deere 220c questions



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I think I found one for a cheap price 2008, bed knife and reel sharpened, with what looks to me decent making life left, with groomer and grass catcher.

I know that I'll be around a max HoC of 1". But I can't seem to find an exact statement from John Deere specifying an exact max HoC only a minimum. Does anyone have a 220c that could tell me which HoC I could get to?

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/www.mrcdn.com/pdf/john-deere/john-deere-greens-180c-users-manual-466095.pdf

This is the only document that I can find that gives a max HoC but that's on the 260c with a 3" roller that would cut to 1.375". Would that be an option for the 220c?

Other question are, do I simply do the paper test to find out if i need to backlap? What is the best way to know if I need to sharpen the reel/bedknife?

Any suggestions on where to get a HoC gauge?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

My 220b hits 1.1305 max, but still has space on the bracket for adjustment.





Yes, do the paper cut test to check for sharpness.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

HOC gages, You can buy or make one.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> My 220b hits 1.1305 max, but still has space on the bracket for adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice! So I should be able to get about 1.25" out of it it looks like? Thanks for the links to the HoC bar.


----------

